# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Κουτί από koda AV 1300 + ebay modules.

## yianemma

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Χθές ξαφνικά ο ενισχυτής του τίτλου άρχισε να στέλνει μόνο θόρυβο (δυνατό βζζζζζ) στα ηχεία, ανεξαρτήτως πηγής εισόδου. Μετά από μια γρήγορη επιθεώρηση του εσωτερικού σκέφτηκα μήπως φταίει ο πυκνωτής της εξομάλυνσης που φαίνεται λίγο ταλαιπωρημένος και μπήκα στον πειρασμό να τον αλλάξω.

Θυμήθηκα όμως, από τότε που έφτιαξα τον πρώτο μου ενισχυτή κιθάρας με ένα tda2030, πως στο ebay κυκλοφορούν έτοιμα audio boards (lm1875, tda2050, tpa3110) για όλα τα γούστα, και σκέφτηκα να κρατήσω το κουτί-μετασχηματιστή-ψύκτρα και να ξεφορτωθώ τα υπόλοιπα.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σε κάποιο από αυτά, με τους εξής περιορισμούς:

1) Ο Μ/Σ είναι 2Χ19 V στα 2Α
2) Καλύτερη ποιοτητα ήχου από τον koda
3) Σχετικά χαμηλό κόστος

Λόγω προηγούμενης εμπειρίας με το tda2030 σκεφτόμουνα μια υλοποίηση με το tda2050, μιας και βρήκα σχετικό link.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.!

----------


## betacord85

τοσα κιτ με τρανσιστορ υπαρχουν στο ebay...γιατι ντε και καλα θες να φτιαξεις με ολοκληρωμενο?

----------


## Nightkeeper

Πάντως αν ειναι φτηνή η επισκευη του θα άξιζε τον κοπο,εκτός αν απλα τον βαρεθηκες και θες να μπεις σε τέτοια διαδικασία . Επιςεις φαντάζομαι πως θα μπλεξεις με τέτοιες αλλαγές που πιθανόν να σου φτάσουν κοστολογικά την αγορά νέου ..

----------


## xsterg

προκειται για απλο ενισχυτη απο οτι βλεπω. εγω δεν θα κραταγα τιποτα. ουτε το κουτι. θα τον επισκευαζα και θα τον εδινα η θα τον εβαζα στο ραφι. αμεσως θα εφτιαχνα αλλον με ανωτερες δυνατοτητες. απο αυτο που εχεις δεν αξιζει τιποτα. ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι μικρος, οι ψυκτρες δεν ειναι και ακριβες, τα κουτια το ιδιο. οποτε γιατι να μην πας απο την αρχη και να εχεις κατι πολυ καλυτερο με λογικη τιμη?

----------


## chip

τι τσιπάκι έχει αυτός ο KODA?

----------


## xsterg

για tda το κοβω. ειναι απλο μηχανημα. σιγουρα επισκευαζεται και με φθηνο τροπο.

----------


## chip

σίγουρα επισκευάζεται

ο ένας πυκνωτής δίπλα στο τσιπάκι και την ψύκτρα φαίνεται φουσκωμένος στη φωτογραφία (όπως είπε και ο κάτοχος του μηχανήματος) (πράγμα που θα δικαιολογούσε τον βόμβο στα δύο κανάλια...)... ίσως αυτή να είναι όλη η ζημιά... δηλαδή 1-1,5 ευρώ κόστος....

----------


## xsterg

Ο πυκνωτης που λες είναι της τροφοδοσίας. Αλλάζει εύκολα. Δεν νομίζω όμως να είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## Dbnn

Αμα βγαζει βομβο μπορει και τα ολοκληρωμενα να εχουν χαλασει. Δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα πυκνωτης. Και δεν μιλαμε για ενα μηχανημα χιλιαδων ευρω να εχει τα σουπερ ντουπερ υλικα. Οποτε για κοστος συνολικα κατω απο 10 ευρω για αγορα πυκνωτων και ημιαγωγων αξιζει μια επισκευη.

----------


## xsterg

Μια δοκιμή με ένα πυκνωτη από το συρτάρι σου με τα υλικά σου θα δείξει αν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## yianemma

Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές και ο ενισχυτής αναστήθηκε. 
Όσον αφορά το ολοκληρωμένο δεν φαίνεται κατι πανω του. Απο αλλες αναζητήσεις που έκανα πρόκειται μάλλον για κάποιο lm43** δεν θυμαμαι τι, αλλα το datasheet δεν το βρηκα. 
Θα διαφωνήσω ομως οτι ο ενισχυτής είναι για πέταμα. Βρηκα πολλα αρνητικά σχολια για αυτόν ψάχνοντας αλλά μιλάμε για ένα μηχάνημα που κόστισε 55 €. 
Μιας ομως και μπήκα στον πειρασμό παρήγγειλα ένα lm1875 για να ξεκινήσω έναν gainclone. Μέχρι να φτάσει θα ξεκινήσω το τροφοδοτικό. Εντυπωσεις με την ολοκλήρωση. 
Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## chip

αρκετά καλό το LM1875 αλλά καλύτερα να κοιτούσες για lm3876

----------


## xsterg

Εγώ θα έλεγα να κοιτάξεις σε κάτι με διακριτα εξαρτήματα.

----------

